# annoying horny cat!!



## NRK47 (Dec 6, 2009)

Got a problem with two tomcats lounging in my yards making loud horny calls ALL THE TIME - frequent & annoying calls every single night during a whole year!! Is that normal for a cat to feel horny 365/year or could it be some kind of hormonal distortion?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

i take it they are not yet neutered? Any reason why they are not done as getting them neutered would certainly minimise the problem if not even get rid of it completely 

Oh sorry - are they actually your cats or just some that have chosen your yard as their hang-out place? Lol


----------



## NRK47 (Dec 6, 2009)

they're neighbour's cats, suppose not neutered.. huge, loud and impudent; a regular visitors of my garden/house, crapping/pissing on my property, eating my cats food and obnoxiously meowing at night


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

Do you have a girl cat at all? When mine was unspayed, even before she came into season, it was like _The Gunfight at the OK Corral_ every evening in our back garden. After getting spayed, though, the local lotharios have mostly left us for pastures new (or rather, when they do visit, they sleep on the bench rather than loudly duffing each other up).


----------



## jamjar919 (Jul 4, 2010)

Try and see if there's a lady cat around. That could be it


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

Could you speak to your neighbour about it? If they're not willing to do anything, then i would spray them with a hose when they're in the garden - it might sound cruel but its only a bit of water and will dry off but am sure it'll deter them!


----------

